# Question About The Dry Face Water Bowls



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

To those using the dry face water bowls, are they easy to clean? My current bowl will get slimmy if it stays wet for a week or so. I actually clean the bowl every 3 days to prevent this from happening. I'm just wondering, with the lip thingy, is it hard to clean.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have one and don't have any problems cleaning.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have those type of bowls but I am sure if you clean it every day you would not have that problem. I have stainless steel and it is cleaned twice a day


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine are almost 10 years old. They clean pretty easily and go in my dishwasher. I just dry out the interior with a dish cloth before storing them.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the face bowl and like them very much. I do wash all the dog bowls after every meal, and the water bowls go in the dishwasher every night. This way I never have any bacterial problems. That slime you are noting is bacterial growth. I would advise daily cleaning for all dog eating and drinking dishes, just like ours! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the tiny dry face bowls and yes, it's difficult to clean so I have to let them soak.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have them and have had no problems washing and drying them. All dog dishes get washed after every meal in my house (just like my own dishes) and all water bowls get washed every night.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> I have the face bowl and like them very much. I do wash all the dog bowls after every meal, and the water bowls go in the dishwasher every night. This way I never have any bacterial problems. That slime you are noting is bacterial growth. I would advise daily cleaning for all dog eating and drinking dishes, just like ours! :thumbsup:


This is what I do too. Food bowls cleaned after every meal and water bowls cleaned every night for a fresh start the next day.


----------



## Itoys_Mummsie (Aug 31, 2011)

I clean itoys everymorning after breakfast. and again after dinner...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I put all of Rocky's bowls in the dishwasher after each use. He gets a clean bowl every meal and a clean water bowl every day. I think if you did that, you'd not find any slime. : )


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I do the same as everyone. Clean both every day. The only thing I would have loved to have with the bayou bowls, is a small weep hole in the lip that would allow all the water to dry out when left in the dishwasher or on a dish stand. It wouldn't effect anything else and would be easy to put in when throwing the bowl. It's not a real big deal but I flip the bowl upside down and dry with a paper towel to make sure there's no residue or soap in it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

At first I had a problem and can't remember why. They go in the dishwasher and come out clean. No problems.


----------

